# Ongoing Discussion - Life Of A Mobile App



## abettisworth (Feb 4, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
This is the initiation of an experiment that will serve to create a informal use-case for strategies and advice found around this forum.

I have recently published an app to the Android Google Play store (Learn2Leitner)
In marketing it to the target market the measure of success will be by 'Active Downloads'.

'Total Downloads'(TD) is a count of unique Android accounts that have ever downloaded and installed the app.
'Active Downloads'(AD) is a count of unique Android accounts with the application currently installed at that point in time.

The format will be to peruse or take recommendations on which threads to apply and to document the process.
The first step was simply creating and publishing the app. For that we achieved 10 TD and 5 AD with zero marketing.

Kind Regards,

Andy


----------

